# Ladyrose's NEW ME.



## Ladyrose1952 (Feb 15, 2006)

I have always hidden my body under clothes and black and all my life I was told that there was *SHAME* in being *FAT*....

I know that I will not ever be thin and beautiful like a Barbie Doll, but....

 I am comming out and exposing to you all what Ladyrose is really made of....
 
   Yes, I am *FAT* but *MORE BEAUTIFUL*!  

 And I want to thank you all for your support. I am trying to be *ALL* that I can be.
 Here is more of me than I have ever exposed other than in private.... 

View attachment LadyroseFULLBkBumFeb15-2006.jpg


----------



## Ladyrose1952 (Feb 15, 2006)

*Ladyrose's Pose* 

View attachment LadyroseLegExposedFeb15-2006.jpg


----------



## Ladyrose1952 (Feb 15, 2006)

*Ladyrose's Pose #3* 

View attachment LadyroseLookingBkBumFeb15-2006.jpg


----------



## Ladyrose1952 (Feb 15, 2006)

*Ladyrose's Pose #4* 

View attachment LadyroseSideBumFeb15-2006.jpg


----------



## Ladyrose1952 (Feb 15, 2006)

*Ladyrose's Pose #5*

I hope you like.... 

View attachment LadyroseSideLookBumFeb15-2006.jpg


----------



## Falling Boy (Feb 15, 2006)

Well congrats on coming out of hiding And thank you for sharing! You look lovely.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Feb 15, 2006)

I concur. You are beautiful LadyRose!


----------



## gangstadawg (Feb 15, 2006)

hell yeah. she is tight and alright. whats your stats?


----------



## Jes (Feb 15, 2006)

Easy gangsta. Let the 'lady' tell you in her own good time. 

I'll bet you made some peoples' day today, LadyRose.


----------



## missaf (Feb 15, 2006)

Congrats on sharing a little more of yourself with the world, LadyRose! You are truly a beautiful person and it's great to "see a smile" on your face


----------



## pete_257 (Feb 15, 2006)

I'm speechless....Gulp!!!


----------



## Ladyrose1952 (Feb 15, 2006)

I am a *54* year old Mother of 4 and Grandmother of 5. I am *431* pounds, *5'6* tall and am *Divorced*, *Single* and *Looking*.

I live here in The Columbia River Gorge area of The Great Northwest part of Washington State in the Wonderful *USA*. 

View attachment ladyrosesidesmilefrontalgrrbSM.jpg


----------



## gangstadawg (Feb 15, 2006)

looking good for 54.


----------



## Carrie (Feb 15, 2006)

gangstadawg said:


> hell yeah. she is tight and alright. whats your stats?



That's like....the funniest thing I've read all day.


----------



## Ladyrose1952 (Feb 15, 2006)

Carrie said:


> That's like....the funniest thing I've read all day.


 
*Yeah, you are so right, but it is cute none the less.... TeeHee*


----------



## gangstadawg (Feb 15, 2006)

Carrie said:


> That's like....the funniest thing I've read all day.


think thats funny you shouldve seen me on yahoo messinger.


----------



## LeedsFeeder (Feb 15, 2006)

Lovely, thanks for posting, you look great :wubu:


----------



## Make_Lunch_Not_War (Feb 15, 2006)

Ladyrose1952 said:


> I am a *54* year old Mother of 4 and Grandmother of 5. I am *431* pounds, *5'6* tall and am *Divorced*, *Single* and *Looking*.



You're only 54? You honestly don't look a day over 40 LadyRose.

What's your secret for looking so young?


----------



## Ladyrose1952 (Feb 15, 2006)

Make_Lunch_Not_War said:


> You're only 54? You honestly don't look a day over 40 LadyRose.
> 
> What's your secret for looking so young?


 
Thanks a bunch hun.... _ I like being told that!_ LOL

Well, I don't drink often or much (except I drink lots of water), I don't smoke, I eat lots of *GOOD* healthy foods with the right propotions of goodies, I don't get out much and I have very little wear and tear considering my years. 

Just think what I could be with a man to love me.... It just boggles the mind..... 

What else do you wanna know dear?


----------



## Jay West Coast (Feb 15, 2006)

Just thought I'd let you know that you look great, Ladyrose. I'm impressed that you had the confidence to post those pics. Now, if there were only more FA's around these parts....


----------



## dan (Feb 15, 2006)

Girl you have it all,,Fat arms really fat sexy ass and thighs and calves.. Look great!!!


----------



## UncannyBruceman (Feb 16, 2006)

Ladyrose1952 said:


> I have always hidden my body under clothes and black and all my life I was told that there was *SHAME* in being *FAT*....
> 
> I know that I will not ever be thin and beautiful like a Barbie Doll, but....
> 
> ...




Great to see such a positive change in attitude. Ya look fantastic!!


----------



## djewell (Feb 16, 2006)

...simply fantastic...
When I first saw your pics I honestly thought you were like 25. I'm not lying here!


----------



## big3b (Feb 16, 2006)

With a body like that I could see you either having your own web site or doing a guest shoot on one, wow. Matt


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Feb 16, 2006)

Great photos LadyRose!


----------



## Ladyrose1952 (Feb 16, 2006)

*Thank you everyone!*

*Thanks to you, I now that I DO have to power to be sexy and desirable!*

*Now all I have to do is find me someone that I can lavish myself on.*

*Thank you, thank you and by the way, THANK YOU ALL!* 

View attachment SMBeatingRedHeart.gif


----------



## BBW Betty (Feb 16, 2006)

Ladyrose, you're truly beautiful. And I'm so happy for you that you have the confidence to see it in yourself. Just enjoy being yourself. Sending good thoughts your way that you find the man of your dreams.


----------



## missaf (Feb 16, 2006)

Ladyrose1952 said:


> *Thank you everyone!*
> 
> *Thanks to you, I now that I DO have to power to be sexy and desirable!*
> 
> ...



You've been lavishing us all, LadyRose, thank you


----------



## like em big (Feb 16, 2006)

I've read your posts for years and never knew you were so very pretty. You always seemed so upset with your body. You should be very proud. If you were down river, you'd be married soon.LOL I'm sure you have excited many who viewed your pictures. Me, Me, Me.  :kiss2:


----------



## Phalloidium (Feb 16, 2006)

You're twice my age, but damn if you don't catch my attention!


----------



## Santaclear (Feb 16, 2006)

Congratulations on "coming out," LR! You do look stunning. :smitten:


----------



## Ladyrose1952 (Feb 17, 2006)

*Thank you all for such great comments, I will always love ya!*


----------



## Vince (Feb 17, 2006)

Well, Ladyrose, you discovered something very important in your life. You are a morally good person. You have posted jokes and all manner of personal interest stuff over the years only to get ignored or criticized for your efforts. You post some amazing photos of yourself and all of a sudden you are praised and celebrated. Can it really be the way this works? I doubt many women here are brave enough to do what you did. That is a huge step for anyone to make and you did it magnificently. I congratulate you and hope you are pleased with your new-found popularity. We men should be better than that. Photos of flesh are nice but should not define a person. With admirers it appears to be different. What we see does make a difference. If someone is our bodytype preference it makes all the difference in the world. We accept and even see them differently. They become more positive. It is an amazing phenomenon that occurred here. I haven't witnessed anything like this before in a community. 

So, good for you. I know men hound women for more and more photos but you did enough here to last a long time! I am proud of what you did and how positive you now are. Keep it up. When others like us it makes all the difference in the world.


----------



## genejaco (Feb 17, 2006)

You are simply beautiful.


----------



## formerking (Feb 17, 2006)

Ladyrose1952 said:


> *Ladyrose's Pose*



Thank you for sharing your pictures. Your self-confidence is very justified.


----------



## Ladyrose1952 (Feb 17, 2006)

genejaco said:


> You are simply beautiful.


 
*Thank you my dear genejaco!*


----------



## Ladyrose1952 (Feb 17, 2006)

formerking said:


> Thank you for sharing your pictures. Your self-confidence is very justified.


 
*Thank you also my dear formerking, you are so sweet for being so sweet. *


----------



## Ladyrose1952 (Feb 17, 2006)

Santaclear said:


> Congratulations on "coming out," LR! You do look stunning. :smitten:


 
*Thank you so much Santaclear, I appreciate your reply dear.*


----------



## Ladyrose1952 (Feb 17, 2006)

Phalloidium said:


> You're twice my age, but damn if you don't catch my attention!


 
*Thank you sweet Phalloidium, You are a lady killer too!*


----------



## Ladyrose1952 (Feb 17, 2006)

like em big said:


> I've read your posts for years and never knew you were so very pretty. You always seemed so upset with your body. You should be very proud. If you were down river, you'd be married soon.LOL I'm sure you have excited many who viewed your pictures. Me, Me, Me.  :kiss2:


 
*Thank you to like em big, you are so nice and thoughtful, I appreciate your words. I didn't now it either. LOL*


----------



## Ladyrose1952 (Feb 17, 2006)

gangstadawg said:


> looking good for 54.


 
*Thank you sweet gangstdawg, you are a huggy bear.*


----------



## Ladyrose1952 (Feb 17, 2006)

dan said:


> Girl you have it all,,Fat arms really fat sexy ass and thighs and calves.. Look great!!!


 
*Thanks dan dear, you are so nice.*


----------



## gangstadawg (Feb 17, 2006)

Ladyrose1952 said:


> *Thank you sweet gangstdawg, you are a huggy bear.*


ironically some women have actually called me that.


----------



## Ladyrose1952 (Feb 18, 2006)

gangstadawg said:


> ironically some women have actually called me that.


 
*I thought so! TeeHee*


----------



## GPL (Feb 18, 2006)

Rose, you look so very beautiful!
Your body and the shape of it llok awesome and supersexy.
I also didn't believe you are really 54, more like 34, lol.
I think your legs and butt are amazing. Legs like yours are what I love.

Thank you for posting these pics and I hope to see much more of you!

Tight hugs, GPL.


----------



## Ladyrose1952 (Feb 18, 2006)

GPL said:


> Rose, you look so very beautiful!
> Your body and the shape of it llok awesome and supersexy.
> I also didn't believe you are really 54, more like 34, lol.
> I think your legs and butt are amazing. Legs like yours are what I love.
> ...


 
*Thank you so much GPL.*
* I am so flattered. You are a sweetheart and a very good looking man too. You are a girl magnet for sure!*


----------



## fasub (Feb 19, 2006)

Wow, you look great!, couldn't believe it when you said you were a Grandmother, welcome and we wait to hear and see more.:kiss2:


----------



## pinuptami (Feb 19, 2006)

Ladyrose1952 said:


> I am a *54* year old Mother of 4 and Grandmother of 5. I am *431* pounds, *5'6* tall and am *Divorced*, *Single* and *Looking*.
> 
> I live here in The Columbia River Gorge area of The Great Northwest part of Washington State in the Wonderful *USA*.




You're also gorgeous, and I'm really proud of you for posting these :kiss2:


----------



## Ladyrose1952 (Feb 20, 2006)

fasub said:


> Wow, you look great!, couldn't believe it when you said you were a Grandmother, welcome and we wait to hear and see more.:kiss2:


 
*Thank you fasub, but I am what I am. But I know now that I am better than I thought and I appreciate all the words and encouragements. You are a sweetheart my dear.*


----------



## Ladyrose1952 (Feb 20, 2006)

pinuptami said:


> You're also gorgeous, and I'm really proud of you for posting these :kiss2:


 
*Thank you pinuptami! Because of you and other here at Dimensions I am opening up and being who I really am and I am so thankful that I did. I appreciate your thoughts and your friendship too.*


----------



## pickleman357 (Feb 20, 2006)

431lbs?
_Nice_
54 years old?
*Fifty Four?*

See! Fat is good for you! Makes you look younger!


----------



## pinuptami (Feb 22, 2006)

Ladyrose1952 said:


> *Thank you pinuptami! Because of you and other here at Dimensions I am opening up and being who I really am and I am so thankful that I did. I appreciate your thoughts and your friendship too.*




*big hugs* I'm glad you did too!


----------



## Big_Belly_Lover (Feb 22, 2006)

I'll add to the list  lol: You do not look 54 :shocked: !!

Thanks for sharing lady rose, you look amazing and I hope your enjoying it !

Matthew.


----------



## sicninja911 (Feb 22, 2006)

i' happy for you that you came out. congrats to you, darlin. you are beautiful and sexy inside and out.


----------



## TaciturnBadger (Feb 22, 2006)

Fifty-four AND a grandmother?!

Sorry -- don't believe it! LET'S SEE SOME ID!  

I bet you get carded _all_ the time!

--B.


----------



## george_t (Feb 22, 2006)

You are a really beautiful, chamring woman, Ladyrose! Thanks for being so kind to show us your dream side. Hope to see and read more from you in the future


----------



## Ladyrose1952 (Feb 25, 2006)

I am so happy to see the wonderful comments and all from everyone.

 I would love to get some other's that would like to share their special photos with me at *Our* *MSN Group.*

 I have some members already, but would love to have some of the lovely ladies join us there too. Come on, you know you want too *BOYS* & *GIRLS*.

 If you love *BIG*, come and share all with all.

 Please go there now: *http://groups.msn.com/LadyrosesBBPs*


----------



## Belly Lover (Mar 1, 2006)

Nice pics I would love for you to post a belly shot here as well.


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Mar 1, 2006)

Woman, don't hide...your body is kickin!! Cute face and hot bod...what reason is there to hide??????


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Mar 1, 2006)

Ladyrose1952 said:


> I am so happy to see the wonderful comments and all from everyone.
> 
> I would love to get some other's that would like to share their special photos with me at *Our* *MSN Group.*
> 
> ...




Im far too unitelligent to use msn groups, lol.


----------



## Arkveveen (Mar 1, 2006)

It's wonderful when someone finally knows they are beautiful and sexay, hahahah!  I am glad you finally attained happiness about yourself, LadyRose.
(perhaps I am just posting alot as a bad attempt to make friends.. or find that special BBW of mine)


----------



## Ladyrose1952 (Mar 3, 2006)

Thank you sweety for your compliments and your input


----------



## Ladyrose1952 (Mar 3, 2006)

ONE of my latest pics taken today.

This is about as daring as I get...... here. 

View attachment Picture 10.jpg


----------

